# Indigestion



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm nearly eight weeks pregnant with twins. Although I'm only eating little and often, my food just isn't going down. For example, I ate lunch six and a half hours ago and it's still there. Drinking hot water and taking liquid gaviscon, recommended by the pharmicist, haven't helped. I'm not feeling sick but do get heartburn? Can anyone suggest anything?

Sam xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi 

Congtartulations

Try drinking milky drinks throughout the day, substitute the water if needed.  Continue with the gaviscon but there are other products available which may work better.  Remember you can get these on px from your gp and this will be free now pg. 

Hope this improves

Jan


----------

